# Corsair Obsidian 800D USB3 Frontanschlüsse und Sata-3 Backplate



## Lolm@n (4. September 2011)

*Corsair Obsidian 800D USB3 Frontanschlüsse und Sata-3 Backplate*

Guten Tag

Wie man leicht erkennen kann wohne ich in der Schweiz *nach links schauen*.
Wie komme ich am leichtesten mit möglichst tiefen Versandkosten an eine Hot-Swap Sata 3 Platine und ein Frontpanel mit USB-3?

Muss man das in Amerika bestellen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. September 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 800D USB3 Frontanschlüsse und Sata-3 Backplate*

Wie wäre es hiermit was USB 3.0 angeht? -> Corsair Obsidian Series 800D SATA USB 3.0 Upgrade Kit und sowas haben die auch, Corsair Obsidian Series 800D SATA 6Gb/s Upgrade Kit . Da würde sich ja quasi Mindfactory aufdrängen


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. September 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 800D USB3 Frontanschlüsse und Sata-3 Backplate*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wie wäre es hiermit was USB 3.0 angeht? -> Corsair Obsidian Series 800D SATA USB 3.0 Upgrade Kit und sowas haben die auch, Corsair Obsidian Series 800D SATA 6Gb/s Upgrade Kit . Da würde sich ja quasi Mindfactory aufdrängen


 Wow, ich kannte die Teile noch garnicht! 
Wenn mein 800D bestellt wird, werden die Teile gleich mitbestellt! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Gast1111 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 800D USB3 Frontanschlüsse und Sata-3 Backplate*

@fac3l3ss Die liegen bei den neuen eingebaut bei  Wenn nicht gibts die umsonst


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. September 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 800D USB3 Frontanschlüsse und Sata-3 Backplate*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @fac3l3ss Die liegen bei den neuen eingebaut bei  Wenn nicht gibts die umsonst


 Wow, THX! 
Hier steht nämlich nichts mit USB3 etc. Corsair Obsidian Series 800D mit Sichtfenster (CC800DW) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Gast1111 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 800D USB3 Frontanschlüsse und Sata-3 Backplate*

Wenn du es nach Feb. 2011 gekauft hast/kaufst ist es dabei oder du bekommst es umsonst


----------



## Bluebeard (25. September 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 800D USB3 Frontanschlüsse und Sata-3 Backplate*

Korrekt, da einige Händler noch Altbestand haben (Lagerware) ist es so das die Teile dann einzeln nachgeliefert werden (Kostenfrei natürlich)!


----------



## apostoli (15. Oktober 2011)

Und gibt es auch ein USB3 Kit das man am Mainboard anschließen kann?


----------



## smatter (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 800D USB3 Frontanschlüsse und Sata-3 Backplate*

Kit nicht, nur Adapter bei Caseking...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 800D USB3 Frontanschlüsse und Sata-3 Backplate*

So eine ähnliche Frage hatte ich mit dem 650 auch gehabt, gibts so nicht da würde ich den Adapter von Bitfenix empfehlen. Bei mir reicht es gerade so das man die Stecker nicht sieht


----------



## apostoli (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 800D USB3 Frontanschlüsse und Sata-3 Backplate*

Aaaaaaaaaa COOL, Dit will ick  DANKE !!


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 800D USB3 Frontanschlüsse und Sata-3 Backplate*

Jepp, die neuen Cases haben eine interne USB 3.0 Lösung (Carbide Series und alle noch folgenden Gehäuse) bei den älteren wird derzeit geschaut ob es möglich ist eine solche Lösung bereit zu stellen!


----------



## apostoli (18. Oktober 2011)

Das wäre ja nett, wenn die die ein etwas älteres Gehäuse haben, auch in den Genus kommen. 

Also ran an die Arbeit  

USB 3 Kit und Adapter sind schon bestellt


----------



## Seru1195 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 800D USB3 Frontanschlüsse und Sata-3 Backplate*

Falls es noch von Interesse ist.

Die Teile kann man in der Schweiz bei Digitec.ch kaufen. Kosten dan aber ca. 30.- 
Ich habe mein Gehäuse (Obsidian 700D) seit Dezember, bekomme ich kein Gratis Frontpanel?


----------



## Lolm@n (19. Oktober 2011)

Seru1195 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls es noch von Interesse ist.
> 
> Die Teile kann man in der Schweiz bei Digitec.ch kaufen. Kosten dan aber ca. 30.-
> Ich habe mein Gehäuse (Obsidian 700D) seit Dezember, bekomme ich kein Gratis Frontpanel?



danke 

mit der neuen Force 3 SSD brauch ic das Ding deungend


----------



## Bluebeard (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 800D USB3 Frontanschlüsse und Sata-3 Backplate*

Jep momentan wir da keine andere Lösung von unserer Seite angeboten.


----------



## voyag3r (5. November 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 800D USB3 Frontanschlüsse und Sata-3 Backplate*

Hallo,

habe ein 800D-Gehäuse Anfang Oktober 2011 gekauft. Leider habe ich ein älteres Exemplar ohne USB 3.0 und Sata-3-Backplate erwischt. In diesem Forum habe ich gelesen, dass die beiden Sachen von Corsair kostenlos nachgeliefert werden. Am 12.10. habe ich deshalb an csgeurope@corsair.com eine Mail mit Bitte um Nachlieferung geschickt. Einen Tag später wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass mein Anliegen an die entsprechende Abteilung weitergeleitet wurde.  Bis heute gibt es keine Neuigkeiten in dem Fall.

Wie lange dauert es im Schnitt bis man die Sachen geliefert oder zumindest eine Bestätigungsmail bekommt? 

Beste Grüße 
voyag3r


----------



## Bluebeard (5. November 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 800D USB3 Frontanschlüsse und Sata-3 Backplate*

Zu lange - schick mir die Mail als Weiterleitung an: corsair@ci7.eu

dann kümmere ich mich direkt Montag darum!


----------



## voyag3r (5. November 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 800D USB3 Frontanschlüsse und Sata-3 Backplate*

Cool, die Antwort kam ja schnell. Die Mail an Dich ist jedenfalls raus. Danke schon mal für Deine Unterstützung.


----------



## Bluebeard (5. November 2011)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 800D USB3 Frontanschlüsse und Sata-3 Backplate*

Nicht dafür - immer gerne!

Jepp ist angekommen, werde es gleich Montag prüfen


----------



## voyag3r (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 800D USB3 Frontanschlüsse und Sata-3 Backplate*

Hallo,

erst mal noch ein frohes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr an die gesamte PCGH-Community.
Mittlerweile schreiben wir das Jahr 2012 aber bisher erfolgte keine Lieferung des USB-3.0-Upgrade-Kits und des Sata 6GB Upgrade Kits.
Der erste Teil der Vorgeschichte kann in Kurzfassung in Post  #17 nachgelesen werden. Hier möchte ich mal kurz die weitere Entwicklung schildern.

Am 9.11.2011 erhielt ich eine Mail eines „Technical Marketing Specialist“ von der Firma Corsair. Angeblich wäre die Lieferung  aus den USA verschickt wurde und hinge nun am Zoll fest. Das ganze wäre aber mittlerweile geklärt. Supi!!! dachte ich. Aber wieder 10 Tage gingen ohne die erwartete Corsair-Lieferung ins Land. Am 19.11.2011 schrieb ich diesem „Technical Marketing Specialist“ wieder eine Mail mit der Anfrage ob es hier evtl. wieder Probleme gäbe. Ein Versand von 10 Tagen innerhalb Deutschlands ist ja schon arg lange. Auf diese Mail erhielt ich keine Antwort.
Nachdem der europäische Corsair-Support und der Support hier im Forum nicht gefruchtet haben, habe ich am 28.11.2011 mal direkt eine Support-Meldung über die Corsair-Webpage erstellt. Dort habe ich noch einmal den Fall erklärt (sogar in Englisch).  Zwei Tage später kam dann die Nachricht, dass mein Fall an eine „customer service group“ weitergeleitet wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh oh oh – ich befürchtete schon Schlimmes! Nach meiner ersten „Weiterleitung“ herrschte ja auch Funkstille. 
Leider ist das auch bis jetzt der Endzustand. In knapp drei Monaten hat es Corsair nicht geschafft die Teile zu liefern. Die Mitarbeiter der „customer service group“ sind scheinbar alle im Dauerurlaub. 
Hätte Corsair von Anfang an gesagt: „Nö das lassen wir mal lieber. Ist uns zu teuer.“ wäre es zwar ärgerlich aber es wäre eine Ansage gewesen. Diese Hinhaltetaktik ist unter aller Kanone.      

Nach diesem fast dreimonatigem Hickhack werde ich in der nächsten Zeit vom Kauf weiterer Corsair-Produkte absehen.  

Allen die mit dem 800D-Gehäuse liebäugeln möchte ich raten, Euch *vor* dem Kauf zu informieren ob die USB 3.0 und Sata 6GB Kits dabei sind.

Viele Grüße
Voyag3r


----------



## TheBlackSun (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 800D USB3 Frontanschlüsse und Sata-3 Backplate*

Ich habe mir jetzt auch ein 800D zugelegt. Das USB3 schon om Frontpanel mit drin ist, ist ja leicht an den blauen Anschlüssen zu erkennen.
Ich versuche nur gerade krampfhaft herauszufinden ob nun das SATA 6GB Upgrade drin ist. Da ich erst im Laufe des Jahres auf SSD + SATA 6GB umsteige, kann ich es auch leider im Moment nicht testen.
Kann man irgendwo "sehen" welche Version man hat? Auf den Bildern sehe ich keinen wirklichen Unterschied...


----------



## voyag3r (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 800D USB3 Frontanschlüsse und Sata-3 Backplate*

Hallo,

der Unterschied lässt sich ziemlich leicht erkennen. Bei der älteren Version bestanden die Sata-Anschlüsse aus einzelnen Elementen. 

http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/Case/Corsair_Obsidian_800D-019.jpg

Bei der Sata-3 Backplate handelt es sich um eine durchgehende Platte.

http://www.corsair.com/media/cms/applicationnote/800D_SATA3_Backplane/SATA3_1.jpg

MfG
voyag3r


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 800D USB3 Frontanschlüsse und Sata-3 Backplate*



voyag3r schrieb:


> (...)


 Ich habe nur eine Platine! 

Es ist aber schon interessant, wie anscheinend schlecht der Support von Corsair ist. User müssen Usern helfen! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## TheBlackSun (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 800D USB3 Frontanschlüsse und Sata-3 Backplate*



voyag3r schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Unterschied lässt sich ziemlich leicht erkennen. Bei der älteren Version bestanden die Sata-Anschlüsse aus einzelnen Elementen.
> 
> ...



Ahh vielen Dank! Dann habe ich Glück gehabt und eine erwischt mit USB3 und SATA3! danke!


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 800D USB3 Frontanschlüsse und Sata-3 Backplate*

Hi,

naja man muss zwei Dinge differieren, Forum Support ist ein mixed System bei dem wir hier aus dem Engineering, Produkt Management, und Technischen Testing für Fragen zur Verfügung stehen, aber wie der Sinn eines Forums schon ist - auch User anderen Usern helfen können - es ist nicht umsonst eine "Community" und das ist der Sinn und Zweck dessen, es ist weder etwas herabwertendes noch etwas untypisches - denn für den direkten Kundenservice ist wie bei jedem Hersteller die Hersteller Website aufzurufen, dort kann man dann Support Ticket, Telefon, EMail oder aber auch direkt den Online RMA Prozess starten und um die Produkte bzw. den Austausch bitten welcher dann umgehend veranlasst wird. Auch dies ist vielfach in den Foren als Antwort zu finden wie dies von statten geht.

Natürlich ist eine Verzögerung immer unangenehm, aber der direkte Service bestand und besteht immer - sprich man muss diesen nur nutzen.

@voyag3r: Es gibt keine "Hinhalte Taktik" wir stehen dafür ein das diese Kits geliefert werden und es sollte hier auch keine Probleme geben, aber Du bist auch einen eher indirekten Weg gegangen:

1. Technical Marketing kümmert sich bspw. um Events, was ich bspw. auch in meinem Focus neben der Technik habe.
2. Dort anzufragen ist ok - aber die Mitarbeiter sind ständig unterwegs und können kein Auge darauf haben, das ist wie wenn man vom Piloten verlangt die Inspektion oder Wartung des Flugzeugs durchzuführen während er eigentlich für einen Flug in der Zeit als Pilot arbeiten muss - das dort dann Prioritäten anders liegen ist ganz klar.
Der Mitarbeiter hat dein Anliegen weitergeleitet und es wurde bearbeitet, es ist im Zoll hängen geblieben, Du hast dich darauf hin erneut gemeldet... 

Das ist eine "never ending story" die nicht nur Dir sondern auch uns unbehagen verursacht denn wir sind in der Lage und wollen den Kunden binnen 3-7 Tagen mit dem Produkt versorgen.

Hier die Ablaufoption wie Sie normal wäre:
Du öffnest eine RMA
Du wartest auf Antwort (48h)
Dann schreibst Du an die darin enthaltene Mailadresse das Du die entsprechenden Einzelteile nur benötigst
Dann bekommst Du ein Tracking link 2 Tage später und 2 -3 Tage später ist dein Teil bzw. sind deine Teile via UPS da.

Du bist jetzt einmal über das Marketing gegangen und beim zweiten mal über das Support Formular - welche dich an die CSG (auch eine Support Gruppe leiten) denn nur die CSG kann Dir das sagen, was ich dir gerade geschrieben habe zwecks RMA - denn beim Supportformular hängen Techniker hinter die das Produkt kennen - aber die Abläufe für Umtausch nicht zwingend kennen bzw. dafür ist die CSG zuständig, der Kollege aus dem technischen Marketing bsp. ist garnicht für so etwas zuständig. 

Es ist ganz simpel - wenn man einen Defekt hat oder Teile braucht (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) geht man zur RMA auf der Herstellerseite die man auch unter dem Reiter "Support" Finden kann.

Wenn Mann Presse Samples braucht geht man zum Marketing

Wenn man ein problem hat und nicht weis woran es liegt es aber schon technischer Natur ist geht man in die Foren oder auf die Herstellerseite und dort auf das Support Formular.

Es ist in Deinem ebenso wie unserem Sinne das ein Kunde nicht untergeht, aber Du musst einem großen Unternehmen auch zugestehen das es gewisse Abläufe und Prozesse hat. Auf der einen Seite verlangt der Kunde ja das Unternehmen sich standardisieren - dann muss man aber auch sich an standards halten  Du fährst ja auch nicht bei deinem Autohaus vor die Waschanlage wenn Du in die Werkstatt musst zur Inspektion - In kleinem Rahmen lässt sich das ganze sicher Regeln, aber für große Unternehmen ist es wichtig das der Kunde schon zur richtigen Stelle geht - ich habe mir die Positionen angeschaut und in deinem genannten Zeitraum gab es 3 Lieferungen solchen Inhaltes im DACH Raum die vom Zoll blockiert wurden und 2 Davon sind mangels Empfängerannahme zurück gegangen (sprich UPS konnte nicht zustellen) welchen Grund auch immer das haben mag... 
Normal findet UPS immer alles und ist sehr zuverlässig.

Um das ganze zu einem Ende zu bringen das Dir weiteres warten erspart, schicke mir bitte deine Adresse per PM und was Du brauchst, dann geht es gleich morgen an dich per Express raus. Sollte dann Samstag noch eintreffen.

Greets,


----------



## voyag3r (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 800D USB3 Frontanschlüsse und Sata-3 Backplate*

Hallo Bluebeard,

  das Thema hat sich für mich erledigt. Ich bin nicht mehr an einer Nachlieferung der beiden Upgrade-Kits interessiert. Inzwischen habe ich die Sachen bei Alternate gekauft. 

  Falls in der Zukunft doch noch etwas mit dem 800D sein sollte werde ich dann direkt eine RMA öffnen.

  MfG
  voyag3r


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 800D USB3 Frontanschlüsse und Sata-3 Backplate*

Hi,

Alles klar - schick mir doch bitte per PM deine Adressdaten, dann lasse ich Dir etwas als Entschädigung zukommen, uns ist es wichtig das Kunden zufrieden sind und ich kann deine "Enttäuschung" dahingehend schon verstehen.
Wie gesagt - melde dich bitte per PM, es wäre unserer seits ungewollt einen Kunden einfach so stehen zu lassen, das ist nicht unsere Art


----------



## paxpl (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 800D USB3 Frontanschlüsse und Sata-3 Backplate*

Hallo 

Beim "googlen" nach einer Möglichkeit in mein wunderschönes Obsidian 800D  eine SATA3 SSD zu verbauen bin ich auf dieses Thema hier gestoßen. Ich hab mir das jetzt alles mal durchgelesen und hätte da jetzt eine Frage: Wie komm ich am schnellsten und am günstigsten an diese Sata3 "Platienen" und an das USB 3.0 Frontpanel?! Mein Englisch ist voll fürn Ar*** und deswegen probier ichs erst garnicht mit englischem Support!

Ich hab mein Corsair Gehäuse am 20.01.2011 gekauft ABER erst mal ganz OHNE "Platienen". Nach dem ich den Karton vergeblich danach durchsucht hatte, musste ich das ganze Gehäuse wieder einpacken und zurückschicken (nur so ganz nebenbei, zu dieser Zeit war ich an Krebs erkrankt (kein Scherz) und dieses Gehäuse durchs Treppenhaus und ins Auto schleppen und zur Post bringen war nicht grade eine Freude, wer mal ne Chemo(wen´s interessiert: 8x BEACOPP esk.) bekommen hat weiß was ich meine).

So und jetzt wieder zum Thema! Nach 12 Tagen hab ich dann mein Erastzgehäuse bekommen, dass war am 01.02.2011 .... gillt hier vielleicht noch die Regel -> 



> Wenn du es nach Feb. 2011 gekauft hast/kaufst ist es dabei oder du bekommst es umsonst


Wäre echt genial 

P.S.: Hab den Lymphdrüsenkrebs im Stadium 4B besiegt und arbeite sogar wieder seid ein par Monaten


----------



## paxpl (4. März 2012)

*AW: Corsair Obsidian 800D USB3 Frontanschlüsse und Sata-3 Backplate*

DANKE für die nicht erhaltene Antwort! -.-


----------

